# dysfonctionnement de yahoo mail sous safari avec mac OS 10.5.8



## ndppg (2 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques jours, ma boite mail yahoo est infonctionnelle lorsque je l'ouvre ( via safari) sur mon mac  Os10. 5.8.   La boite s'ouvre, je vois les message mais n'ai pas la main pour les ouvrir ni même pour les supprimer.  Cela ne vient pas de la messagerie yahoo qui fonctionne très bien sur  mon ipad  mais aussi sur les différents pc testés chez des amis. De même, safari fonctionne plutôt bien pour ouvrir des tas d'autres sites.
 J'ai essayé d'installer  un autre navigateur ( firefox ou google chrome) mais c'est la jungle pour trouver la bonne version pour Mac OS10.5.8.

 Avez vous des conseils, autres que celui de me dire que cette version de Mac est dépassée ( j'ai parfaitement compris le message commercial, au besoin ma fille me l'a rappelé en découvrant que les options de synchronisation de son iphone ne fonctionneent pas avec la version ancestrale mac familial...). J'aimerais bien le garder encore quelques temps et pouvoir accéder correctement à ma boite mail...

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

sans doute une version de Safari plus prise en compte ?

Ce Mac ne pourrait-il pas passer à Snow Léopard ou plus ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2015)

en "theorie" yahoo Mail reste compatible avec des anciens OS ou anciens navigateurs

c'est ce qui est dit sur leur page d'aide (en anglais)

mais
* dans la page d'aide il est recommandé d'avoir des outils récents
*yahoo toujours à la pointe ( c'est de l'ironie , yahoo est désormais   tout sauf à la pointe, lol)  n'a pas jugé utile de mettre une date sur cette page d'aide
seule certitude cette page  fut valable à sortie de Windows 8

Help Central | - SLN3257 - Supported browsers for Yahoo Mail


ce que je conseille
1 tester d'autres navigateurs ( anciens firefox , camino , anciens opera etc)
2 tester via une session NEUVE sur ce mac en 10.5


----------



## ndppg (3 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> en "theorie" yahoo Mail reste compatible avec des anciens OS ou anciens navigateurs
> 
> c'est ce qui est dit sur leur page d'aide (en anglais)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, 
Merci pour vos réponses.
 test concluant avec  Firefox ( version 16).  Je  vais pousser plus loin en installant snow léopard mais il me faut avant dégager un peu palce pour avoir assez de mémoire. un peu  de ménage dans i photo s'impose. 
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2015)

AVANT de changer d'OS
n'oublie de sauvegarder sur disque externe
de toutes façons on sauvegarde siouvent voire tout le temps ( clone ou time machine ou les 2 étant l'usuel)


----------



## fatima elhimeur (4 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> AVANT de changer d'OS
> n'oublie de sauvegarder sur disque externe
> de toutes façons on sauvegarde siouvent voire tout le temps ( clone ou time machine ou les 2 étant l'usuel)


Bonjour
je suis dans le meme cas de figure que "ndppg" sauf que, lorsque j'ai voulu téléchargé firefox 16 un message s'est affiché "vous pouvez pas ouvrir l'application firefox car elle n 'est pas prise en charge dans cette architecture"... donc j'ai essayé avec firefox 15 et le meme message est apparu ???
Merci de me donner des conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2015)

fatima elhimeur a dit:


> Bonjour
> je suis dans le meme cas de figure que "ndppg" sauf que, lorsque j'ai voulu téléchargé firefox 16 un message s'est affiché "vous pouvez pas ouvrir l'application firefox car elle n 'est pas prise en charge dans cette architecture"... donc j'ai essayé avec firefox 15 et le meme message est apparu ???
> Merci de me donner des conseils.


donner ton OS et modele exact de mac


----------



## boddy (4 Mars 2015)

ndppg a dit:


> sur mon mac Os10. 5.8



Aujourd'hui, la dernière version est 10.10.2 quand même... Les FAI et Cie ne vont certainement pas arrêter leur progression pour garder une portabilité sur du matériel... un peu... vieux 



ndppg a dit:


> accéder correctement à ma boite mail



Au boulot, on est très Yahoo (me too). On est aussi très MAJ, on suit les versions justement pour ne pas tomber sur ton problème actuel.
Sinon, un jour tu ne verras plus certains boutons, images, etc... mais surtout, tu ne trouveras plus de version pour améliorer la situation.

Je sais... c'est nul, mais c'est comme ça


----------



## fatima elhimeur (5 Mars 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> donner ton OS et modele exact de mac


c'est un osx 10.5.8
Processeur 2x2,7ghz powerPc G5
Je l'ai acheté avec 2 giga memoire et j' ai ajouté recemment 2 autres go


----------



## fatima elhimeur (5 Mars 2015)

boddy a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, la dernière version est 10.10.2 quand même... Les FAI et Cie ne vont certainement pas arrêter leur progression pour garder une portabilité sur du matériel... un peu... vieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui c'est nul davoir encore du bon et vieux materiel si on ne peut pas le mettre à jour, je ne peux même pas installer le pilote de mon imprimante!!! J'ai pas encore essayé mais je vais tenter d'installer word et excel !!!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

fatima elhimeur a dit:


> c'est un osx 10.5.8
> Processeur 2x2,7ghz powerPc G5


les  ordinateurs avec  processeur powerpc ont des limites
dont impossibilité d'utiliser OS recents ( et navigateurs en versions récentes) pour  lesquels des services sont optimisés

Avec le temps de plus en plus de choses seront limitées pour les anciens ordis

enattendant
un logiciel de message( Mail, thunderbird etc)  , lui,  permet d'acceder aux messages  sur l'ordi( ou telephone , tablettes)  via son interface  , là où un navigateur échouerait car trop ancien

et si le compte est en imap
sur le logiciel , tu auras le reflet de la situation du compte en ligne en "direct "
et tu pourras  modifier  la structure ou contenu  des dossiers (du compte en ligne)  via le logiciel


----------

